# how to: Watermark, help needed



## Daniel (Jul 7, 2010)

Does anyone have good step by step directions on how to watermark photos in Photo Shop?
Thanks


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 7, 2010)

http://www.all-things-photography.com/add-a-watermark.html

Does this help?


----------



## juteck (Jul 7, 2010)

A Google search came up with this video:

http://www.republicofcode.com/tutorials/photoshop/video/watermark.php


----------



## Daniel (Jul 7, 2010)

Thanks guys. Both of those are very helpful. I needed a few quick ideas for a friend but they will need step by step Directions. I can do text but all the effects are something I never do to much of. I really like the bevel and emboss option. I also like a very faint gray colored water mark that is almost transparent. I think I can get to all of those from these directions.


----------



## moke (Jul 7, 2010)

Daniel...
As you know there are so many capablites in Photoshop that no one can know them all.  We use websites primarily, but also we have books written by Scott Kelby.  He is an awesome writer and makes it easy to understand as he walks you through the processes.  I have seen them at Barnes and Noble.  While they may not always be something you are looking for right then, they might give you ideas.
Mike


----------



## ldb2000 (Jul 7, 2010)

This is basically how I do it , when I do it . I normally use an invisible watermark which isn't seen until you try to repost the photo on a web site . I'm still looking for the article for the invisible watermark for website photos . I know I have it on one of my computers somewhere . If I can find it I will post it here .
Here is a link to using photoshop CS to watermark a photo http://photoshop911.typepad.com/help/2004/04/watermarking_ph.html . This a great web site for getting the most out of PS .


----------



## DaveConrad (Jul 13, 2010)

*Photoshop CS4*



Daniel said:


> Does anyone have good step by step directions on how to watermark photos in Photo Shop?
> Thanks



Embed a watermark *Embed a watermark *

    To embed a digital watermark, you must first register with Digimarc  Corporation—which maintains a database of artists, designers, and photographers  and their contact information—to get a unique Digimarc ID. You can then embed  the Digimarc ID in your images, along with information such as the copyright  year or a restricted-use identifier. 



Open the image that you want to watermark. You can  embed only one digital watermark per image. The Embed Watermark filter won’t  work on an image that has been previously watermarked.  If you’re working with a layered image, you should flatten the image before  watermarking it; otherwise, the watermark will affect the active layer only.
 Note: You can add a digital  watermark to an indexed-color image by first converting the image to RGB mode,  embedding the watermark, and then converting the image back to Indexed Color  mode. However, the results may be inconsistent. To make sure that the watermark  was embedded, run the Read Watermark filter.
Choose Filter > Digimarc > Embed Watermark.  
If you are using the filter for the first time, click  the Personalize button. Get a Digimarc ID by clicking Info to launch your web  browser and visit the Digimarc website at www.digimarc.com, or by contacting  Digimarc at the telephone number listed in the dialog box. Enter your PIN and ID  number in the Digimarc ID text box, and click OK.  After you enter a Digimarc ID, the Personalize button becomes a Change  button, allowing you to enter a new Digimarc ID.
Enter a copyright year, transaction ID, or image ID  for the image.
Select any of the following image attributes:  Restricted Use  Limits the use of the image.  
 Do Not Copy  Specifies that the image should not be copied.  
 Adult Content  Labels the image contents as suitable for adults only. (Within Photoshop,  this option does not limit access to adult-only images, but future versions of  other applications may limit their display.)  
For Target Output, specify whether the image is  intended for monitor, web, or print display.
For Watermark Durability, drag the slider or enter a  value, as described in the next section.
Select Verify to automatically assess the watermark’s  durability after it is embedded.
Click OK.


----------



## Mickey (Jul 14, 2010)

I just use the "T" text tool on the Photoshop pallet to the left. Type in the copyright, move it to where I want it and flatten the layer.


----------

